
A Common Lisp REPL on Android - zeveb
http://kvardek-du.kerno.org/2017/12/a-lisp-repl-in-your-pocket.html
======
eggy
I have been using Termux and ECL. I'll have to look at this one. Another sort
of REPL is installing Maxima on Android[1]. It is running on ECL. You get a
Lisp-based Mathematica-like environment with a Lisp REPL of sorts.

    
    
      [1]  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.yhonda&hl=en

------
Koshkin
Very cool. This is based on ECL (Embeddable CL), which is one of the best and
useful CL implementations.

------
antender
BTW, Android already had Terminal IDE and Termux for years, two console
emulators with prepackaged applications. In Termux you can install Picolisp
via 1 command and all other options are buildable with either gcc (the hard
way) or ecj + dx + dalvikvm (java toolchain, easy way). Written some small
programs in JScheme using vim there, it was an ok experience.

------
avodonosov
Can you connect SLIME to this (or other) CL running on Android?

~~~
eadmund
I don't see why not, so long as ECL on Android supports sockets. I'd be very,
very, _very_ careful about the security I used with it, though … you _really_
don't want anyone on the Internet to get a Lisp REPL on your phone.

~~~
eql5
There are 2 ways to connect from Slime, see:

[https://gitlab.com/eql/EQL5-Android/blob/master/examples/REP...](https://gitlab.com/eql/EQL5-Android/blob/master/examples/REPL/README-2-SLIME.md)

If you use the 2nd one (requires an SSH app), you should be fine.

------
gumby
Sweet! As an otherwise happy iOS user, it continues to frustrate me that I
can't get interpreters for my phone.

Well I can, I just have to compile and install them myself, which isn't a huge
burden. But I have to write all the glue code myself.

~~~
doall
Not Common Lisp, but there is a Shen interpreter on iOS.

[https://chatolab.wordpress.com/2017/07/10/shen-
programming-l...](https://chatolab.wordpress.com/2017/07/10/shen-programming-
language-for-ios/)

~~~
Wildgoose
Thanks for this - I've just installed it.

------
dmead
Look to clojure if you want a lisp on Android

~~~
avodonosov
But it starts slowly, doesn't it?

Also it's not as orthodoxal as CL :)

~~~
dmead
so? it's the same workflow and way of thinking.

~~~
aidenn0
Clojure has a very different workflow and way of thinking to CL, both
technically and culturally.

I like both, but they take very different approaches to a lot of things (the
most obvious of which is mutability).

~~~
dmead
you're splitting hairs. that is irrelevant.

~~~
aidenn0
Using vectors for grouping and lists for function/macro invocations vs.
traditional s-expressions is irrelevant. Pretty much all the other differences
between Clojure and CL are significant.

~~~
dmead
again, you're splitting hairs. that is almost irrelevant for someone that has
never touched a lisp.

